# Seeking advice from the wise ones !



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

An idea is forming in my poor fuddled brain. An idea for a 'fork-hit-proof' slingshot. Maybe it's been done before. maybe it's just silly .

How about a pistol grip in which the fork assembly is fully free to rotate ?! Would that not make it more or less impossible (even for me!) to hit the forks? For surely the forks would always rotate so that the pouch was always opposite the centre point between them ?

Silly? Impractical? (Don't all rush out to patent it  )


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I reckon zombie slayer did something like that... before zombies ate and then took control of his brain matter. LOL


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

LoL


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh great ! I was thinking of one on the lines of the middle photo. Is there any information on how they shoot?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Instead of trying to make a fork hit proof slingshot wouldn't it be better to try to figure out what's causing the fork hits. Usually it's poor pouch release. Or twisting the fork on release.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about. Could be the bands are to heavy for you again issue. Accuracy, fork hits .......


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

He made a few of those i think. Also like the one on the 2nd Pic.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

If you could find the right spring loaded hinge that had the right spring tension. This would flip down out of the way. But I am with the rest of them its all in the release.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> If you could find the right spring loaded hinge that had the right spring tension. This would flip down out of the way. But I am with the rest of them its all in the release.


Thanks...but it was just spotting this little swivel arrangement in the ferreteria that had me wondering about the geometry of it


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I did a bunch of them back in 2009. The shaft rotated on 1/4 in bearings. My friend Don keeps one in his garage to chase of pigeons.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> I did a bunch of them back in 2009. The shaft rotated on 1/4 in bearings. My friend Don keeps one in his garage to chase of pigeons.


What did you think of them ? Did the swivelling affect the handling at all ? Was there any real advantage ?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I spent quite a bit of time with them then moved on. I found for me I had to have the forks bent forward to be accurate. I tried a lot of configurations straight, bent, looped and the one that was consistent was like the one in the picture. I used tubes and flat bands on them. I made one that had a split handle. The top part of of the handle rotated so you could start your draw and when the forks squared up you closed your fist and the forks were lined up. I have a video out here somewhere shooting foam disks in the air with paintballs. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is the vid. Right at the end I walk back to the camera and for some reason I was twirling the forks of the slingshot. H-ll I forgot how good it shot.  By the way that was Sally bugging me she figured I had enough fun and she wanted to go for a walk. She won she always won.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for that...and yes I would be interested in seeing the vid. Fortunately the fork hits that were a pain in the past are pretty rare now...just as well shooting big lead indoors!

I love the forward canted forks on your starship. Next build but two I think


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> Here is the vid. Right at the end I walk back to the camera and for some reason I was twirling the forks of the slingshot. H-ll I forgot how good it shot.


Wow...amazing shooting !!! Well, that design certainly works. Thank you


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok one more then I have work to do. Here is a drawing of the design. Good luck if you deside to build one.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Like Roger, I too played with the swivelling forks thing... it does help to prevent fork hits, but it's basically unneccesary once you get your release down.

Here's a little prototype BB shooter I made a few years ago that used the fork swivel idea... notice how narrow the fork gap, never a fork hit even when using ammo that barely fit the gap!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Like Roger, I too played with the swivelling forks thing... it does help to prevent fork hits, but it's basically unneccesary once you get your release down.
> 
> Here's a little prototype BB shooter I made a few years ago that used the fork swivel idea... notice how narrow the fork gap, never a fork hit even when using ammo that barely fit the gap!


Wow...that's a cool build !

But I think you guys have saved me the trouble of building one to find out for myself. There doesn't seem to be any real advantage other than the avoidance of fork hits. Although the geometry feels very elegant


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Lighter lead and lighter bands to improve your control, if you're not hunting { or even if you are }; unless you regard the slingshot as a weapon.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

HarryBee said:


> Lighter lead and lighter bands to improve your control, if you're not hunting { or even if you are }; unless you regard the slingshot as a weapon.


I see them very much as weapons. But I have heeded good advice and am using lighter bands. On the starship I just have double 30mm TBG and it has plenty of power.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

i think it would be better to just improve you technique so you dont get forkhits.


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

I think the swiveling slings would be bad practice :hmm:


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

I've made several of the swivel headed sling shots through the years. They all work great but are harder to load.

Here is Little Mr. Swivelhead and a rat I killed with it. If you want it just PM me your address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Bob at Draco said:


> I've made several of the swivel headed sling shots through the years. They all work great but are harder to load.
> 
> Here is Little Mr. Swivelhead and a rat I killed with it. If you want it just PM me your address and I'll send it to you.


It looks a great design. And thank you for that generous offer. But with ordinary slingshots I tend to stick with the big hammer grips (Spanish style). I don't know whether it's the Bunny Ears or flipping but I don't get fork hits with these.

I had wondered about fitting a swivel head to a starship but there are a few other permutations I would like to play with first


----------

